# 85kw Tesla battery



## Shawncrockett (Dec 26, 2014)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/302151577774 
If I had 8k


----------



## DrJeff (Apr 24, 2015)

That looks very much like a battery from a car recovered from flooding. It may not be worth $100, never mind $8000.

Jeff


----------



## Shawncrockett (Dec 26, 2014)

That is not a thought that crossed my mind. It could very well be possible being from the Seattle area.


----------

